# What is the Lawn Mower Blade Torque



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Lawn Mower Blade Torque does anyone know the ft lbs, for years used just 
crank them but recently was asked I know they differ from manufacturer but, I seem to recall there was a range which covered most models. If anyone knows would apprecicate it!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.dansmc.com/torque_chart.htm


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*Torque*

Each manufacturer has their on spec's in relation the appllication
I was looking for the range I think I found it to be 40 -45ft lbs


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

salarmi said:


> I was looking for the range


As you stated and the chart I posted there are too many sizes to have a "range".

It's always best to contact the OEM for proper torque specs, 40/45 is too little for commercial grade units.


----------

